# Is it possible to install lowering springs by yourself?



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...yes, it's "possible" to do yourself, but you'll need _special_ coil-compression tools, which most DIY'ers don't have.
> 
> ...however, almost any reputable service shop will usually have such coil-compression tools.
> 
> ...


!! Hose Clamps!! that's REALLY dangerous. glad your still alive to post here hahaa.

I might or might not do the coil spring DIY, all depends if i can rent a coil spring compressor.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Autozone will rent you a spring compressor for free, just a deposit down. I think some Pepboys will even do the same for a nominal fee

You can install your own springs, I'd say it requires a 6/10 on the mechanical skill factory just for the sheer level of harm you potentially can do to yourself or your car if the spring isnt compressed/decompressed properly. The rear end should only take about 20mins but front may take up to an hour


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

I would say most do the job themselves, just take it after the install to get an alignment.


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

If this would be your first time working on your car I would suggest to take it to a professional as there is a decent amount of danger. If you are familiar with working with your hands and mechanical stuff then you should be okay.


----------

